# GotDistanceReels SLOSH 30 Mag Kit



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Well guys, GDR has come up with another great one. I just got back ing from casting my mono magged SLOSH 30 and I love it.

The kit consists of a monomag unit, a brass sleeve and an aluminum disc. The disc goes on the spool spindle to create a reactive braking surface. You sacrifice the centrifugal brakes but pick up a knobby mag brake. A perfectly fine tradeoff for me 

I installed it pretty easily, other than two "Well I'm retarded" moments. The threaded mag post was a tad too long when I first started setting it, but the Dremel fixed that easily. A detailed install post is in the works and will show up here soon.

The unit works terrifically. I can't remember the spin time difference I timed the other day, but mags full-on spin time was about 11 second and the full-off time was 1:20ish. adjustment is smooth and easy, though I could stand for the tension spring to be a tad longer.

Casting was a breeze! I threw the reel on my OMCP 12' and just threw a simple overhead. This reel is destined for the king anchors, so I had it set up with 20# mono running line and a 6oz weight. My first cast was pretty conservative on the mags, and landed right at 103 yds. Then I began hitting it and dialing off the mags. My farthest cast without the mag unit sat at 112 yds. Today I hit 122 with a little fluff.

My favorite part about the unit is the adjustability. I can set the mag based on the wind and not have to worry about opening the sideplate to swap out brakes.

The downside: I lost my clicker. Looking at it afterwards, I'm thinking you could drill the hole for the monomag in another area of the sideplate and save the clicker. I may pick up a spare sideplate and experiment with that option later.

Again, an awesome unit for a great price. Thanks GotDistance!

Evan


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

I got one years ago from Ryan at Hatteras Jacks and put it on my Grand Wave 20. I still have never tried it on the field yet.


----------

